# Honda Integra Type R Dc5 Engine Bay Clean Up



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

Spent a few hours cleaning up the engine bay today very happy with the results :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks sweet :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

SUPERB :thumb::thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking good matey, I miss my Spoon socks no end!!!
AC:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very Good:thumb:


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

My next door neigbour has one of these, he cleaned his engine up yesterday, lovely looking motors!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job there fella, spotless! Is that a Cusco brace?

Gary


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Gary-360 said:


> Nice job there fella, spotless! Is that a Cusco brace?
> 
> Gary


J's racing I think matey, had one on my EP3 civic
AC


----------



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> Nice job there fella, spotless! Is that a Cusco brace?
> 
> Gary


Thanks for the comments its Js racing Gary


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It would be better if you lost the noob airbox

The brace is 100% the same as my Beatrush, must be just rebadged.


----------



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

LeeH said:


> It would be better if you lost the noob airbox
> 
> The brace is 100% the same as my Beatrush, must be just rebadged.


Good point mate but i dont like air filters that suck up water (aem cai) or ones which fit  and have to use pipe lagging on the strut brace (gruppe m) iv had both and sold them on.The oem airbox with the hondata mod and a itg drop in filter with a mugen cold air intake works just aswell and a lot cheaper:thumb:


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks good mate


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Very tidy. Can i ask the purpose of the Spoon socks, are they cosmetic only? Jap :newbie:


----------



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

bluebro said:


> Very tidy. Can i ask the purpose of the Spoon socks, are they cosmetic only? Jap :newbie:


They do serve a purpose which is to soak up any over spill of fuilds, but i use them for looks.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

mark53 said:


> They do serve a purpose which is to soak up any over spill of fuilds, but i use them for looks.


They also protect the fluids from moisture, but mainly bling.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

mark53 said:


> They do serve a purpose which is to soak up any over spill of fuilds, but i use them for looks.


They also protect the fluids from moisture and stop stop the caps from rattling off during track time, but mainly bling.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome.

Nice cars the DC5's, got one to do soon


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

andycole said:


> Looking good matey, I miss my Spoon socks no end!!!
> AC:thumb:


What are the Spoon socks for?

Edit: Already been answered in another post


----------

